# ovulated before I was on clomid...but not on clomid???



## Hope4baby (Aug 15, 2005)

Hello - I am new to this site!!
We have been trying to conceive for 2 years - we have had all the tests and our Fertility Doc said its unexplained infertility.  So Im now on 2nd course of Clomid.  However, I was ovulating ok before taking these pills, this is just to boost my fertility!!. Last month I did the test sticks and there was no LH surge - had a period for a day!.  Im now on CD 18 and no surge yet. Im getting a bit worried now!!.  Im not being monitored at all while taking the pills....do you have any advice
If you have a period does that mean that you did ovulate??.  Has anyone heard of the test sticks not picking up the LH while on Clomid.  Anyone that could shed any light I would really appreciate it. Thanks to the guys that have replied already when I posed in the 'ask a nurse' site!! I didnt know whether it was worth posting the same question here too!!!


----------



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi there im quite new to this site and i found the advice from the ladies on here is great.Im just waiting for af to arrive so i can take my course of 50mg clomid.I was told it boosts eggs so more chance of conceiving,also im not being monitored either by my consultant,i think different consultants do it differently.Also you can have periods and still not ovulate every month as i found out when i was charting.
Im also gonna take my clomid in the evening as you can have some side effects,as im sure the ladies on here will tell you.Hope some of this helps you.


good luck. x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi there,

I know one of the other girls who was on Clomid ovulated naturally and was on Clomid just to boost things (could be Minxy). I think you should be being monitored though, to know that everything tis working properly. Could you ask your GP/Cons for blood tests on CD21? Just to check.

Having your AF generally means you've ovulated, but you don't ovulate every month of the year anyway.  I use OPK's but have only had 1 +ive in 6 months even though my bloods show I've OV'd. Due to PCOS - we have elevated levels of LH anyway, so sticks don't always pick it up - I pretty much have to rely on bt's. Not sure if Clomid can raise you LH level, if it can that could explain not picking up your OV.

Hope this makes sense!
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I too am on Clomid to "boost" things as I ovulate fine every month anyway....however, it may be that the OPK's aren't picking up your LH surge or that the Clomid is making you ovulate earlier or later than usual....when did you start doing the OPK's  The OPK's pick up LH surge & then you ovulate up to about 36 hours later...so if you ovulate around CD14 then you should get a +ve OPK around CD12 (approximately)....obviously the surge needs to increase & "your test line" needs to be same colour if not darker than the "guideline"...I don't use OPK's (did when 1st ttc 2 yrs ago but only for few months) so I'm not sure if Clomid can effect them but I'm sure someone else will be able to help you there....
Are you not having any other monitoring whilst on Clomid such as progesterone tests (done 7 days after ovulation eg if 28 day cycle then blood test done on CD21) ??  Are you having scans to see how many follicles are maturing ?  I know quite a few ladies aren't having this type of monitoring & depends on your consultant - I'm having scans each month (had lots of CD21 prog tests & all fine so not having any more) - however, we pay privately so this could be why I'm having more monitoring as its my choice....probably won't for next few months though as last 3 have all been really good.

Also, even if you have a period it doesn't necessarily mean you've ovulated...a period is just the shedding of the womb lining when implantation doesn't occur so if no egg released, no chance of implantation so lining would shed anyway....

Anyway, not sure if I've helped or not....perhaps it would be worth asking for a CD21 progesterone blood test (since you're only on CD18 at moment) & that should give you an indication of whether ovulated or not......

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Is that you Ms B?


----------



## Hope4baby (Aug 15, 2005)

NATALIEB said:


> Is that you Ms B?


YES ITS ME, HOW DID YOU KNOW?? IM STILL LEARNING HOW TO USE THIS SO NOT SURE IF IVE REPLIED BACK TO YOU....


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

I know my little monkey magic anywhere!!!   
Welcome.xxxx


----------

